# wood glue



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

What do you do with your wood glue when it turns cold out? just curious if you have some kind of in shop solution or just bring it in the house?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hit the same problem myself here a week ago. If youre just looking for a storage solution theres a few options. The simplest would be just bring the bottle in the house with you. If you felt like building something a little more elaborate, you could build a heated cabinet like this:

http://www.ibuildit.ca/Workshop Projects/heated-cabinet-1.html

If youre trying to glue out in the cold though, thats a whole nuther ball park. You could heat the entire shop, but if youre like me and youre shop is in a carport outside that isnt really feasible. You could heat the individual work pieces as needed, but the important thing to remember there is the entire work piece has to be brought to above the glues chalk temperature, not just the air temp. Personally, i use 2 methods. For smaller projects, jewelry boxes and the like, i do the glueup inside and tell the roommate to shove it. For larger projects, like those lawn chairs everybody wants me to shut up about by now, i switch glues. What ive been using is liguid nails subfloor adhesive. Its rated to cure down to 22f, and while its not nearly as strong as wood glue, but for something like my lawn chairs, which are liberally studded with brad nails, doesnt make that much difference. I wouldnt recommend using it on something like a jewelry box, or anything with tight fitting joints, because the consistency is closer to caulking. Doesnt spread very well, though it does fill gaps pretty good


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You can allow wood glue to get cold however it should be prevented from actually freezing. When I expect the temperature to get to freezing in my shop I bring it in the house. The gallon container I keep it in the house through the winter. Depending on the extent of the freeze it can get stringy to where you have to strain it through screen wire to use it again.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

I have an older but functional refrigerator in the shop to keep sodas, sandwich or brewskies chilled in the summer. This time of year it's unplugged and I mounted w 40 watt incandescent light in the bottom controlled by an inline, 120 volt thermostat. I keep it set around 40°.
Here's where I keep the TB, shellac, paints, stains, rattle cans & anything else I don't wish to sack back & forth from the house.


----------



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

fortunately it never gets all that cold here but occasionally cold enough to thicken it up making it hard to use. Find a goodwill around and keep an eye out for a baby bottle warmer. Not a long term storage solution but makes a measure of glue easier to use any time. Works great to warm up finishing oils as well!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You can also quickly heat up a bottle of glue by sitting it in pan of hot water.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I keep the glue in a cabinet in our kitchen..only 20 feet away. Never saw the need for anything else.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Easy enough to build a plywood box with a light bulb inside to keep things above freezing.Maybe even throw a little foil backed insulation inside.I think I read a few years back where titebond 2 is still good thru a couple freeze thaw cycles but you'll have to check it out.I have a heated cabinet for the things I am concerned about.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

You read right mako, all titebond is good through a few freeze/thaw cycles. A good test to see if its still usable is squeeze out a bead and try to spread it with a finger. If its spread nicely, you're good, but if its stringy and whatnot, toss it


----------

